# Audi a4 swap in mk1



## nitropaletercabby (Jun 22, 2009)

Build thread anywhere? Help! Gettin a parts car and was trying to find if anyone has a thread anywhere....


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Which motor...


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

well i'd say a 2.8l v6 engine. i don't know the op but i am psychic.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol 12v or 30v


----------

